# 1st post, 1st questin for 1st step!



## aburitaj (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello everybody,

Am Abu, 41yrs, moroccan living in Dubai, maried & 14 months doughter 
For 20 years i always think of immigration to canada but i never went far than just consultation, every time i tried to start my application something blocking me from doing it.
With 12 grade, 3 yrs diploma in culinary school & 15 yrs working full time, adding to that my age, french language i believe i will be having a good chance to be accepted as skilled worker.
But my concern is what make Canada better for me & my familly??
As moderate muslim will it be easy for me & my familly to integrate?
Here my salary is tax free 2680 CAD a month plus accomodation, yearly free ticket for me & my familly, medical coverage but no visual & no dental plus after resignation we get our gratuity and we should leave the country or find an other job, no retirement covarage. so if i move to canada will i have to reduce my income?
How long the process of immigration will be taking from app to getting the visa?

I still have more question that i will post it later
Thanks in advance


----------



## aburitaj (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't know why i didn't get any reply mybe am tooooo biginner??


----------



## oopsbuddy (Feb 15, 2011)

That's a lot of subjective and objective information you require in a short space of time, so I would be patient about getting a response. I would suggest breaking it down into smaller, specific requests. You can check the www.gic.gc.ca website for immigartion waiting times; you can seek specific advice on probable salary expectations, depending on where in Canada you want to settle (assuming you can get the necessary visa) and where you want to work; I do not know where you will get feedback on the likely lifestyle of a moderate muslim, but I would be confident that you can google specific queries and follow up on the search results. Good luck!


----------

